

Show HN: teamgum – share the web with your team - kinj28
http://teamgum.com
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;teamgum.com is a browser extension with mobile app. It is designed &amp; built for teams. We believe it is simple &amp; awesome.<p>We would love to hear your comments &amp; feedback.
======
kinj28
Just to add some basic methodology behind Teamgum, it revolves around sharing
useful resources with team, which we(as a collective unit) can refer to
whenever needed in future. Here users don't "re-tweet" any shared stuff. Users
share research, discoveries, inspiration, images, articles with team to either
drive a culture, provide solutions to each other or do research on ideas and
convert them into actionable immediately.

USP of Teamgum being, Your Team is right next to you, on every browser tab.
You don't have to break your work flow and communicate anything.

Do try it out and let me know your views.

------
kinj28
please please help us with your critical feedback on the tool, ask brutal
questions.

~~~
slavicslave
Since you asked.

To me this looks like Twitter, that requires a download, and that only shares
with people on my friends list, with a whole bunch of extra BS I don't care
about (like seeing what other people are reading). I have no idea why I would
suffer through these crippling limitations (much less pay for the privilege)
when I already have Twitter and all sorts of chat services my friends are
using.

Your product looks fine, it just solves no problems for anybody.

My advice is to strip down what you have into its essence. Delete all of the
bulky features, delete all of the arrowtext from the home page, and make it so
that people can try your product instantly on the home page, without
installing anything.

Also, you won't make any money at your current price point, even if you got
users (which you won't with this pitch). Multiply the price by 10, and target
the product such that you can confidently see how it's worth $50/month to some
narrow group. Frankly, in it current state the product isn't worth $5/month,
or even $0/month. It's just a waste of time.

Once again, since you asked.

P.S. Here's a twist on the idea that _would_ excite me, and which I can
imagine leading to consumer ad revenue: Make it so that I can instantly and
anonymously jump into a browsing session shared with others when I'm lonely,
in the browser using iframe hacks or something. Or maybe play back other
people's browsing.

~~~
kinj28
Thanks for your feedback. We are working on the pitch on our website. Clealry
if this is the message then we are surely not on track.

Just to clarify, tool is meant for sharing awesome articles with your team. It
is a sidebar which lets you share or read the links your team is sharing or
participate in any discussions without switching tabs.

